
Soylent Shipping Delay Root Cause Analysis - dankohn1
http://blog.soylent.com/post/130348210172/shipping-delay-root-cause-analysis
======
tibbon
Soylent seems to be under more scrutiny than any other food product I have
ever seen. And at the same time, they are being more transparent, and showing
more responsibility than any other food company I've seen.

We've all gotten new food at some point that had gone bad; and yet I assume
most of those companies just kinda shrug it off as long as it's below a
certain threshold.

~~~
emmab
Most food products you do not eat as regularly so it is much less dangerous if
there is a problem with them.

~~~
cblock811
Except meat and vegetables. How many contaminations have happened with
Salmonella or E. Colli that were more dangerous, and so wide spread that
product recalls were required. I'm also not sure how many people are actually
consuming Soylent multiple times a day, but I would love to know the ratio of
one-off orders to subscriptions. Might be interesting.

~~~
Asbostos
You don't eat meat and veges from the same farm and same processing plant
every day. There's a wide variety.

Also, food poisoning is always a risk when eating but it's not a life-
shortening or baby-deforming kind of risk like, say mercury or lead overdose
can be. Farmed products can have these contaminants but not usually
consistently in every meal just because they're from varied sources.

------
Confiks
I hope that more companies come to understand that a problem analysis like
this one inspires customer confidence instead of bringing failure to light,
reducing confidence.

------
nilkn
On a side note, I was one of the early recipients of Soylent 2.0, and I was
incredibly impressed with the product. As many have noted, the taste is
similar to milk left in a bowl of cereal. It errs on the enjoyable side of
neutral, unlike powdered Soylent 1.5, which fell on the unenjoyable side of
neutral. The texture is also completely smooth -- the powdered versions were
always grainy to me no matter how much I tried shaking.

I have a personal rule of never drinking Soylent more than once in a day and
never two days in a row. But I consider it a worthwhile, affordable, and
extremely convenient addition to my diet.

~~~
rblatz
My question is why you chose Soylent over more tried and trued meal
replacements like Ensure?

~~~
saturdaysaint
I thought was an interesting question, so I Googled, and there are actually
some pretty convincing replies on Soylent's forums -
[http://discourse.soylent.com/t/comparing-soylent-to-
existing...](http://discourse.soylent.com/t/comparing-soylent-to-existing-
nutritional-products/431)

~~~
rblatz
Thanks, I'll check it out.

------
bostonpete
> we conducted physical and visual inspections, along with microbial tests, of
> 2,000 bottles in our distribution center and found only two bottles with the
> same defect

Wouldn't this put them well _above_ the industry standard rate of 1 in 10,000
bottles quoted earlier in the article?

------
jimrandomh
Summary: Bottles on the production line sometimes got jostled making them
splash Soylent onto the exterior, resulting in mold on the outside of the
package. They halted shipping and expect to resume on the 8th.

------
eachro
Why is the powder still v1.5 and not 2.0 yet?

~~~
nickff
They are entirely different products, with different ingredient lists. From
what I understand, 2.0 is not able to be powdered, and 1.5 is not able to be
stored as a liquid for long.

------
mrbig4545
I still can't believe Soylent is a thing. What is wrong with food? People who
want this make no sense to me. None at all.

~~~
sp332
Soylent isn't always used as a replacement for good food. It's used as a
replacement for junk food that you would grab in a hurry.

~~~
nilkn
This is spot on, for me at least. Soylent has completely eliminated junk food
and late-night frozen pizzas from my life.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
My problem is that, generally, I eat junk food less because I'm hungry and
more because it tastes good.

I'm glad Soylent works for some people, at least.

